# AuSable Report w/ Pics to come



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Fished the S. Branch this weekend. Saturday amounted to nothing more than a beautiful wade. The sun was high, the temperature below freezing, and the water was low and clear. Not a bump all day. 

I woke up this morning and checked the forecast.......mid 40's by noon and partly cloudy. The warmer air was enough to bump the water temps by a few degrees and turn the streamer bite on. I only had a fews hours before I needed to head home, but managed a few decent fish. It felt great to put a bend in a rod after this long cold spell. 

My guess is the water should pick up a decent stain with the run off, and given some warmer temps for a few days......the river should fish well this week. 

As soon as I figure out how to post pics....I'll get them up.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

Have you figured out how to post pics yet ? I wanna see some fresh tout porn !


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to have more posts before you can post a pic.


----------



## cornfed (Mar 21, 2010)

How was the water level?


----------



## thefishpimp (Feb 8, 2011)

Water levels on Sunday were a bit on the low side, but my guess is that there was a solid 8"-10" of snow on the ground. With the warm up and melt the last few days I'm sure its come up a bit. Honestly the river needed a drink. The graph show a bit if a rise in water level in comparison to last weekend. Probably still fishable and maybe somewhat improved! 

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/mi/nwis/uv/site_no=04135700&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060


Sorry about the pics. Apparently I'm not yet worthy. I'll have to get busy.


----------

